# Black Sabbath, May 19, 2012, O2 Academy Birmingham



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

On Saturday I was lucky enough to be at the O2 Academy in Birmingham to see Black Sabbath perform in a small venue in their home city. I stitched together some short video clips which give a sense of what it was like from the safety of the balcony (actually sat behind the band's various family members).

Here's my clip although my Sony Cybershot did struggle with the sound, there are a lot more clips appearing on YouTube from different vantage points.

As a lifelong fan this was something really special for me

:band:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

i saw them live years ago  at the queens hall leeds.they had their speakers on two lorry trailers either side of the stage,the drummer on a platform made of scaffolding high up at the back and the *PiÃ¨ce de rÃ©sistance* was a HUGE lit up cross that swung down from above the stage! i seemed to be deaf for days afterwards lol but it was magic.happy days :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I saw them in the 70's when they were at the top of their game and even though it's not my thing now they were awesome, one of the best I saw back in the day but seeing that clip was a bit sad, every inch of what he is, a drug addled old man that should have given it up years ago and the meat heads down in the pit, do people still go around dressed like that :lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I loved the sea of receding hairlines and bald spots jumping around.  I'm just too old and used up for that sort of thing now, I'd need a nice comfy couch to enjoy it. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been disappointed before going to see grail bands, i love sabbath but without ward on drums its not the same. Sometimes it's best to live with the myth. Did look good though.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I has got me thinking when it might have been, memory is out a few years here or there these days.

But maybe this one










Or it could have been this one, I'll need to ask my sister the next time I speak to her :lol: :lol:










Not my tickets but unbelievably there are internet forums for this sort of stuff


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Not my tickets but unbelievably there are internet forums for this sort of stuff


I know....I went to this:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

When I saw them at The Star in Broad Green, Croydon, in 1970 you didn't get a ticket, just a rubber stamp on the top of your hand.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Not my tickets but unbelievably there are internet forums for this sort of stuff
> ...


I suppose I shouldn't really be surprised that there are people who have kept a concert ticket in a box then post them on a "where were you sitting" sort of forum 35 or so years later :lol: :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Changing the subject slightly......My boss was telling me she had a chap in for a job interview ( medial sales) and during the interview he told her that he has filed and indexed every 'exhibitor badge' he has had from various trade shows and exhibitions he has attended over the years. :blink: What kind of nutter does that? He didnt get the job...

Glad you had a great time John....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Glad you ahd a good time John.

I think it's sad, re-formations, it'd be bad enough if they were in their 50's, look at all that hair dye! Once it's gone it's gone. Adam Ant excepted, he was superb last year and looked 35.

Paul, nice flyer, Chuck Berry, I met him once, he was drunk and lost in a b.a.d area, really, he was looking for the venue where he was to play that night. 



Silver Hawk said:


> I know....I went to this:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Glad you ahd a good time John.
> 
> I think it's sad, re-formations, it'd be bad enough if they were in their 50's, look at all that hair dye! Once it's gone it's gone. Adam Ant excepted, he was superb last year and looked 35.


In all fairness Geezer Butler and Tony Iommi were as good as ever, Tommy Clufetos on drums was better than Bill Ward in my opinion and Ozzie sounded better than he did throughout the 1980's and 90's.

Hair dye :lol: doesn't Adam Ant wear a wig


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> In all fairness Geezer Butler and Tony Iommi were as good as ever, Tommy Clufetos on drums was better than Bill Ward in my opinion and Ozzie sounded better than he did throughout the 1980's and 90's.
> 
> Hair dye :lol: doesn't Adam Ant wear a wig


I am glad they were good but, aesthetically, they look like they have about a week to live..............combined. They look ill, like Bill Wyman, another hair dye disciple.

I don't know whether or not Adam Ant wears a wig, I know he's bald, he wore a silly hat when I saw him. But, he was in superb physical condition and could take all Black Sabbath out pronto.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

American researchers are so fascinated by Ozzy that he is one of the few people who has had his full genome decoded ... something about he should be dead but isnt and they want to know why :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> and Ozzie sounded better than he did throughout the 1980's and 90's.


I forget what it was I was watching not too many years ago, but blitzed out of his mind as he was, Ozzie still did vocal exercises before his performances.

Later,

William


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Saw them several times before during and after the 10 year concerts, wouldn't go now - have had to many bands not live up to the memory. However would go and see floyd again - the last time was in the early 70s in Canterbury and its only a vague memory now - careful with that axe Eugene was the memory that stands out.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Iommi wears a panerai by the way


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

frogspawn said:


> Iommi wears a panerai by the way


He has also got a yellow gold Submariner


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well I think it is a Submariner


----------

